# How long to cycle filter when running side by side



## mcb5522 (Aug 26, 2010)

I installed my new canister filter a few days ago and I cant wait to get rid of my old filters. They are way to noisy. Im running two HOB filters that are set to come off. Can anyone tell me the right time though.


----------



## brancasterr (Mar 30, 2010)

mcb5522 said:


> I installed my new canister filter a few days ago and I cant wait to get rid of my old filters. They are way to noisy. Im running two HOB filters that are set to come off. Can anyone tell me the right time though.


Why not move the already mature filter media from your HOB filters into your new canister filter? Then you can just remove the HOB's right now.

I don't know much about canister filters so this may be impossible to do.

If it isn't an option, I'd say you need to wait a week or so before getting rid of the HOB filters.


----------



## mcb5522 (Aug 26, 2010)

brancasterr said:


> Why not move the already mature filter media from your HOB filters into your new canister filter? Then you can just remove the HOB's right now.
> 
> I don't know much about canister filters so this may be impossible to do.
> 
> If it isn't an option, I'd say you need to wait a week or so before getting rid of the HOB filters.


Thats what I was going to do in the first place but I rather be safe then sorry. The media in my aqua clear is kind of small since it is a 30 gallon filter and the media in my emperor is just big pads that wouldnt be able to fit in my canister. I dont have any experience in changing filters so I rather not send my tank into a mini cycle or do anything damaging


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

Well I have used canister filters for years a Fluval and currently and Eheim. I have many years ago used the side hanging type. I myself would take the filter medium from the hanging filters and place it as one of the layers into the canister. I currently have 4 layers in mine, and I couldn't even tell you exactly what they all do or even in what order they are at the moment... a fibre layer like inside pillows, 2 blue foam like flat disks, white gravel stuff... and little tube like things also of stone... LOL They each do someting and I believe the two layers of gravel and stones are what the good bacteria is growning on. That is rinsed but only changed about twice a year and never at the same time.... possibly only partial. The pillow fiber and the blue sponges remove the larger and smaller gunk and they are rinsed and repositioned, or replaced depending on their condition. If the one pad is too big fold it, or cut it down a bit with scissors. But put it in as a whole layer into the canister and keep out the new sponge if there is not enough room. If you kept all the same gravel then you still have bacteria in the tank there too. And you can take off the old filters. Another layer that can go into the canister at times is carbon to remove things like medications when finished treating your tank. It is not usually something that is left in there tho I believe. 
So can you put the old stuff in as a layer? Do you still have the old gravel etc? I do know the layers so have to go into the canister in a particular order from intake to output flow so follow your instructions. And if the layer you are adding is thick like pillow fiber then is should be a last layer before output. The holey sponge pieces are usually at input to pull the large pieces of gunk out... the pillow fiber is the final finishing stage. 
Anybody want to add to this?? Please do so if I have missed anything. Good Luck


----------



## mcb5522 (Aug 26, 2010)

ultimately I took the coarse sponge and ceramic rings from my aqua clear and placed them along with the other media in my canister filter. I now have a large flat coarse spong with a smaller but taller coarse sponge(established with all the healthy bacteria) in the third and bottom basket. In the next basket is just filter floss then in the first one there is the ceramic rings from the established filter and on top is more filter floss. I still have one HOB filter along with the canister and I am guna wait a week to take it off.


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

Yes that's good... my only concern is the order that you layer things... can anyone else chime here as to WHY each medium goes in the order that it should. And if you ever added charcoal where would it go too and why? Hey mcb we'll both learn something here!! And of course it depends on if your dirty water goes in the top and comes out clean from the bottom, OR goes in the bottom and comes out clean from the top... 
mcb we love pics!! Post some on your profile if you can. Good luck with it... you should not have any problems as you are using all the previous bio stuff but improving your filtration!!


----------

